# [Theme APK] DarkJelly - CherryJelly v2.0 - [Inverted Zip] v5 8/02 NEW Red and Lite!



## djdarkknight96

*DarkJelly-CherryJelly*
​*This theme is in it's 4th generation of android starting with DarkFroyo, DarkGinger, DarkICE and now DarkJelly.*​
*If I had a list to thank people who helped, it would be 40 pages long so pat yourself on the back! You probably helped me one way or the other!*​
*Special thanks to:*​*THE ENTIRE CM TEAM*​*JaiThemes*​*Travp624*​*Fitsnugly*​*DJn541*​*Six6sicks*​*Rob43*​*b_boytm*​*c_hale*​*and many more!!*​*Also all my loyal theme users!!!*​
*Bug reports are good but with good info with the report...that would help. Phone/ROM versoin/Theme version/Steps you took to get the issue!!!*​
*As you know if you try this I am not resposible for you NOT backing up or your phone gets so sexy someone steals it!!!! Not my fault!!!!! *​
*Well I guess it's time for some theme screens----here you go--->*​
*NOTICE:THE FONT IS NOT INCLUDED, IT'S MY PERSONAL FONT CALLED CAVIAR DREAMS FOUND IN ROM MANAGER DOWNLOADS- ALSO THE NAVIGATION BAR MOD WAS FROM MY ZIP THEME, UNFORTUNATELY THEY ARE NOT ADDED IN THE APK VERSION*​































*BE NICE TO EACH OTHER - IGNORING SILLY COMMENTS WORK BETTER THEN STARTING SILLY FIGHTS*​
*IF YOU DIDN'T READ THESE AND YOU ASK QUESTIONS ANSWERED ALREADY...PREPARE YOURSELF!!! NOTHING MAKES ME MORE MAD THEN SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T READ FOR ANSWERS. I DON'T HAVE TIME TO TEACH YOU HOW TO APPLY THEMES!!!!*​
*Instructions:*​
*1. Backup in recovery*​
*2. HEY...did you back up?*​
*3. Make sure you are on any rom that includes the theme chooser and the latest gapps here*​*-those Gapps are made specificly for Cyanogen mod but can be used on other roms that are based on CM - Look below the links to help move from other Gapps packages!!!*​
*4. You backed up right? Ok just checking!*​
*5. Download and install the apk*​
*6. Go to menu/settings/themes/ select DarkJelly and apply....KNOWN ISSUE...*​*YOU WILL GET AN ERROR ABOUT ASSETS AND SCREEN SIZE BLAH BLAH...THAT IS NORMAL...SELECT APPLY ANYWAY..systemUI might crash then come back fine.If it doesn't consult your rom thread!!!..ONCE DONE REBOOT or flash in recovery inverted apps zip now!!!!*​
*7. Enjoy the Darkness!!!*​
*Want some Wallpapers?*​*Go here and get the theme chooser wallpaper app- it's free:*​*"Theme Chooser Wallpapers" - http://bit.ly/LiFhfE*​*Note: Theme must be applied to see the wallpapers in the app.*​
*NOW THAT THAT'S EXPLAINED HERE ARE THE LINKS:*​
*All Instructions are repeated on the site!!*​*Oh and go to my site for added goodies - look at the links I placed in my signature!!!*​
*To remove the theme you can just flash the rom and Gapps over with no wipe and it will be gone!!!*​
*Other free/donate/paid versions and INVERTED APPS ZIP are now on my site and have been updated:*​*HERE*​
*DarkJelly FREE:*​*7/28 This will be the last free release for forums only - It's still jam packed with goodies - NOT LINKED ON MY SITE!!!!*​*THEME APK: Free version*​
*- Mirror*​
*- Mirror2*​
*KNOWN ISSUES:*​
*-Contacts and People will not let me theme it completely!!! T9 crashes when I edit the color codes! So it has been themed the best I can!!!*​*-Phone for some reason cannot build so you will see a blue banner going across the screen but everything else is themed!*​*-Camera and gallery will depend on your gapps. I have the correct package name and it works on CM Gapps perfectly. If someone has issues use the Gapps I posted above and on my site to fix it!!*​
*Might be more so let me know and Once these are fixed ,if possible,I will remove them from the list!!!*​
*Enjoy*​
*DJ Darkknight*​


----------



## djdarkknight96

Added Apps:

Browser -Done
Calculator -Done
Calendar -Done
Camera -WIP
Contacts -WIP
Desk Clock -Done
Development -Done
DownloadProvider -Done
DSP Manager -Done
Email- -WIP
Facebook -WIP
File Manager -Almost Done
Framework -WIP
Gallery -Done
GenieWidget (weather) -Done
Gmail -WIP
Google Search -Done
Quick Search -Done
LatinIME (Keyboard) -Done
Google Play -Done
MMS -Done
Music (Custom CM9 version) -Done
Phone -WIP
Settings -WIP
SystemUI -WIP
Talk -Almost Done
Terminal -Done
Trebuchet -WIP
Video Editor -Done
Voice Dialer -Done
Voice Search -Done
YouTube -WIP

Gonna add more soon!

Version stuff:

APK/ZIP:

Alpha/Beta 
v1/v2
removed contacts, phone and camera from the zip
added contacts, phone and camera to the apk
added Plume animated notify
added Gmail animated notify
fixed up some framework images
fixed up some contacts issues
more I forgot!!!

v0
Added Framework to the apk
Added SystemUI to the apk
Added Settings to the apk
Created Theme base zip

OLD:
v1_5
Fixed issues with charging images for circle battery
Updated all google apps to gapps 4/22
Updated Facebook "Didn't get it totally inverted"
Updated more framework images
updated to latest skank "Some devices have not had one yet"
I know I forgot something!!!!

v1_4
***status--Facebook update in progress as well as trying to get the people app inverted--status***
Added 1% Circle battery as default
Made the optional % Battery text larger
More framework tweaks and fixes
maguro & toro Updated Browser "Advanced thumb controls themed"
p999 added Themed wifi calling app 
p999 H to 4G replacement
updated to the latest Skank
of course more I might have forgot

v1_3
Updated reloaded "Nice new battery mods"
Some framework updates
updated Terminal
Updated Mms
updated to the latest Skank
More things this old man has forgotten

v1_2
Fixed up Reloaded a little.
Updated Gmail
Updated Play Store
Updated the framework
updated to the latest Skank
More things I'm sure I forgetting as usual

v1_1

TONS......
Inverted the calendar 
Inverted Play Store
Inverted News and Weather
Updated the framework and SystemUI changes
returned/added optional Reloaded Status bar Mod
updated to the latest Skank
Many other things I long forgot

V1_0

Android 4.0.4 update
Fixed speed of bootanimation 
Added New DarkICEMusic Skin....Apply in the Musicplayer theme chooser.
Fixed and themed more framework images again
updated to the latest Skank
More I can't remember

Alpha:

v0_8
Changed light popups to a better neutral color for balck and white font
Changed battery Icon (added ouline to look better)
Returned Trebuchet to the theme
added file manager
added development app icon
added Download Icon
added voice dialer icon
added email icon
added video editor icon (I didn't like the original so i replaced it with a nicer one)
added DSP Icon
Fixed and themed more framework images again
updated to the latest Skank
More I can't remember

v0_7
New Bootanimation for CM9 DarkICE style
Inverted MMS
Inverted GTalk
Updated to the new Google Play version
Updated new Facebook version
Fixed and themed more framework images
updated to the latest Skank
More I can't remember

v0_6
added Gallery
added Terminal
finished Gmail
updated to the latest Skank
More I can't remember

v0_5
More framework tweaks
added Voice Search
added Google Play
added Desk Clock
updated to the latest Skank
NOTE: The new option "Cherry Pick from Fitsnugly" for the Nav bar can cause the status bar and nav buttons to crash.
I did a data wipe and it works fine now!!! Just FYI it's not the theme so WIPE!!!

v0_4
More framework tweaks
added Facebook
updated to the latest Skank

v0_3
More framework edits
added market and Gtalk
updated to the latest
Stuff I prob forgot!

v0_2
Framework code edits done! Mostly all blue from the rom should be gone.
Just some of the apps not added yet might have some.

Huh, a Long long long list of things left to do! But it's worth making my Gnexy Sexy!

v0_1
Too much Stuff to list

v0_0
Test release
I will try and update twice a week!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated to latest Skank update and only theme change was the settings background is now pure black instead of gradient. I forgot I did that thus didn't change the theme version. Had a lot going on yesterday... 

Enjoy!

DJ


----------



## djdarkknight96

NEXUS S ONLY!!!!!!!

Updated to the latest skank

Nexus S 4G didn't have an update!


----------



## djdarkknight96

New ICS 4.0.4 just arrived for CM9 so I'll gonna have to take a few days to update the theme code...just be patient and I'll get there! Thanks...:rolleyes:









DarkICE CM9 Skanked sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Beta v1_1
TONS......
Inverted the calendar*
Inverted Google Play
Inverted News and Weather
Updated the framework and SystemUI changes
returned/added optional Reloaded Status bar Mod
updated to the latest Skank
Many other things I long forgot


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1_2
Fixed up Reloaded a little.
Updated Gmail
Updated Play Store
Updated the framework
updated to the latest Skank
More things I'm sure I forgetting as usual


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated to the latest Skank....no theme changes or additions!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1_3
Updated reloaded "Nice new battery mods"
Some framework updates
updated Terminal
Updated Mms
updated to the latest Skank
More things this old man has forgotten


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated to latest Skank.....................


----------



## djdarkknight96

What's this? 
Circle mod anyone?

Oh yeah the pic:










In testing!!!!!









DJ


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1_4
***status--Facebook update in progress as well as trying to get the people app inverted--status***
Added 1% Circle battery as default
Made the optional % Battery text larger
More framework tweaks and fixes
maguro & toro Updated Browser "Advanced thumb controls themed"
p999 added Themed wifi calling app 
p999 H to 4G replacement
updated to the latest Skank
of course more I might have forgot


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1_5
Fixed issues with charging images for circle battery
Updated all google apps to gapps 4/22
Updated Facebook "Didn't get it totally inverted"
Updated more framework images
updated to latest skank "Some devices have not had one yet"
I know I forgot something!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated to the latest Skank - New gapps 4/29 are still compatible to the theme!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1_6
HDPI Only update
Framework Update "Menu/List lines themed and popup fixes"
Updated Mms, DeskClock, Browser and stock keyboard to latest CM9 commit
Gapps 4/29 still compatable with the theme
Added Gingerbread audio files "Ringtones, alerts and notifications" I Added this in v5 but forgot to mention it!!!
updated to the latest Skank
of course more I might have forgot


----------



## djdarkknight96

v1/v2
removed contacts, phone and camera from the zip
added contacts, phone and camera to the apk
added Plume animated notify
added Gmail animated notify
fixed up some framework images
fixed up some contacts issues
more I forgot!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

v2/v3
Removed Play Store, Calculator, Browser, keyboard, Quick Search, Downloads, Development, Trebuchet, and DSP manager from the zip and added them to the APK!!!

Added SMS MMS and Error sms animation notify
added all progressions
fixed some framework issues and other images
updated to latest CM9 
More I prob forgot!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme Donate" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

HOUSTON WE HAVE A MARKET RELEASE!!!!

OP UPDATED WITH NEW GOODIES AND LINK TO MARKET AND INVERTED APPS ZIP!!!!!

YAY!!!!!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme Donate" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk updated to v1.1 free version will be updated in two days!

New:
Check out "DarkICE-LITE CM9/AOKP Theme" - http://bit.ly/KRntKA free!

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme FREE" - http://bit.ly/JmozkG updated to v1.1

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme Donate" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme FREE" - http://bit.ly/JmozkG

Both updated to v1.2 Donate was updated 2 days ago and free today..Change log:

V1.2
added MMS Icon
added Gmail Icon
added Gtalk Icon
added Calendar Icon
added Plume Icon
added weather Icon
added new settings Icons
added Apollo Icon "Get the inverted app on my site"
made pulldown and notification transparent tint
themed new CM9 notification count
Fixed Astro Icon
Fixed issues with Image size issues
themed more framework
Many other fixes and things I can't remember!

v1.3 will have a ton more things added as well and the release of RedICE is coming this week!!!!

DJ


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme Donate" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk updated to v1.3 tons of goodies!

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

*Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme Donate" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk

Check out "DarkICE CM9-AOKP Theme FREE" - http://bit.ly/JmozkG*

Change Log:

V1.3
added NOVA LAUNCHER!!!!!
added Instagram icon
added Rootzwiki prem icon 
added XDA prem 
added new wallpaper app with new DarkICE walls "Link in the description"
added SetCPU icon and widget "select DARK background"
added ADW & ADW EX Launcher
added SU Icon
added Facebook messenger icon
added Rom Manager
added more transparency on the pulldown
all notifications have their true color "SystemUI"
themed more framework again
Many other fixes and things I can't remember!
more to come!!!

Don't forget to get the "Theme Chooser Wallpaper" App so you can check out the new DarkICE wallpapers!!!! Here: http://bit.ly/LiFhfE Install and see DarkICE Wallpapers option in the wallpapers settings!!!

Note: DarkICE theme must be applied to see the wallpapers in the app.

Enjoy

DJ


----------



## djdarkknight96

RedICE showing on the market: 
Check out "RedICE CM9-AOKP Theme Choooser" - http://bit.ly/LSgRy5

DarkICE donate update as well!

DarkICE change log: v1.4
added Apex LAUNCHER!!!!!
added Word Press icon
added Quickboot Icons
added Netflix Icon
added Youtube Icon
added Gtalk Notify
added Rom Control
added Voice Search
added Plume fully themed
added Lockscreen Widget
added DropBox "WIP"
added Handcent "Select Hero skin"
added Pinger text free
themed more framework again
Many other fixes and things I can't remember!
more to come!!!

Both dark and red have the same apps included. Just have to theme more red to catch up with dark.

DarkICE should be showing on the play store soon! Free will be uploaded in two days!

Enjoy!

DJ

Sent from my DarkICE Skanky CM9 Gnex using the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Everything Updated now!!!

DarkICE Donate v1.4.1
DarkICE Free v1.4.1
DarkICE Lite v1.2
RedICE Paid v1.1

New Charging animations and Circle battery fixes for AOKP
More to come in a week...gotta get some family stuff done!!!

Enjoy!

DJ


----------



## djdarkknight96

DarkICE donate update V1.5
Fixed vibrate icon
fixed editing popup
fixed apex icon
ADDED SWYPE BETA "YAY"
ADDED GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC TOTALLY INVERTED WITH WIDGET
ADDED NEW PLUME ALSO INVERTED
added GooManager icon
removed dropbox and just left the icon themed
added a default DarkICE wallapaper
added google reader icon
added Rom toolbox and rom toolbox pro icon
added google voice icon and inverted widget
added FlashPlayer Icon

Free version will update in two days!

DarkICE Skanked CM9 sent this from the app!


----------



## djdarkknight96

V1.5 DarkICE free and Donate v1.2 RedICE
Fixed vibrate icon
fixed editing popup
fixed apex icon
ADDED SWYPE BETA "YAY"
ADDED GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC TOTALLY INVERTED WITH WIDGET
ADDED NEW PLUME ALSO INVERTED
added GooManager icon
removed dropbox and just left the icon themed
added a default DarkICE/RedICE wallapaper
added google reader icon
added Rom toolbox and rom toolbox pro icon
added google voice icon and inverted widget
added FlashPlayer Icon
PLEASE go get my inverted apps zip: APOLLO MUSIC, MMS, GMAIL, TALK AND GALLERY ON MY SITE!


----------



## djdarkknight96

Check out "DarkJelly Theme Chooser ICS/JB" - http://bit.ly/K6fJFk

DarkJelly Gnex on JellyBean sent this using the app


----------



## djdarkknight96

Updated OP and my website with the links to the new themes DarkJelly Lite -Free, CherryJelly-Donate and CherryJelly-Lite Small Donate now available!!!


----------

